# is blue buffalo wilderness recomended for puppy?



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys I dont know if I messed up I went to petco and bought blue buffalo wilderness for puppy and from what I been searching alot say is bad !!is this true ?im kinda nervous now .can you guys let me know and also if its bad what can I do ?what should I feed him ? I used to feed him Merrick but I wanted to switch it up a bit :/ ..please help me thanks


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

gsdsd said:


> Hey guys I dont know if I messed up I went to petco and bought blue buffalo wilderness for puppy and from what I been searching alot say is bad !!is this true ?im kinda nervous now .can you guys let me know and also if its bad what can I do ?what should I feed him ? I used to feed him Merrick but I wanted to switch it up a bit :/ ..please help me thanks


I've been told it's to rich. I've also been told puppies need the grain, not to feed grain free. 

Blue Buffalo was the only food I fed Riley. We did battle pudding butt a lot. I do not believe it caused his illness though. 

My dogs are currently on kirkland chicken and rice food. Some say this is bad, but my dogs do well on it. Kaleb was getting rashes on Natural Balance. When I switched food his rash went away.


----------



## Psalm 23 (Jul 7, 2014)

During my countless hours of research for feeding my 8 month old, I did see a patern in regard to kibble "reccomendations". In summary, some people will swear by a brand and others will condemn it, nothing is bullet proof in the forum of public opinion. IMHO, if a food works for your pup ( i.e good appetite, weight stable, no allergies or GI issues) than I would not rock the boat. I do agree about switching it up, but I would reserve that for unique protien sources every now and then, not neccesarily changing the brand. Good luck


----------



## Psalm 23 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

great resource!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

For me it has too many calories, too rich, and too much CA...

Cal CA P
438 kcal/cup	min 1.3%	min 0.9%


Feeding the puppy is one of the hardest things for me to come to grips with. I ended up going with Fromm LBP after emailing them and getting a quick response to my questions AND all the folks on her who have had great results from Fromm LBP.


----------



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

I've heard lots of people have really good luck with it and others not so much! I'm on the unlucky side of the two. When I tried to slowly switch my Atti over, it was nothing but a horrible horrible mess. The nastiest, most horrible cannon butt I've ever seen in my life. Even after we stopped feeding it, he still struggled getting back to normal for a few days even with "puppy pepto" from the vet. According to my vet, some have trouble with it because of the high protein and it being very rich, like others have already said. Atticus seems to have a very sensitive tummy anyways and I'm sure the BB didn't help. I got the BB wilderness LBP too. 
I'm currently on the adventure to find the *perfect* puppy food! Good luck to you


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

sarahp said:


> I've heard lots of people have really good luck with it and others not so much! I'm on the unlucky side of the two. When I tried to slowly switch my Atti over, it was nothing but a horrible horrible mess. The nastiest, most horrible cannon butt I've ever seen in my life. Even after we stopped feeding it, he still struggled getting back to normal for a few days even with "puppy pepto" from the vet. According to my vet, some have trouble with it because of the high protein and it being very rich, like others have already said. Atticus seems to have a very sensitive tummy anyways and I'm sure the BB didn't help. I got the BB wilderness LBP too.
> I'm currently on the adventure to find the *perfect* puppy food! Good luck to you


Alot of these high protein, no grain foods give many dogs the runs. I experienced that with mine. We tried Orijen LBP, and I only gave him 25 pieces during training...that is all it took for the little guy to pee out of the wrong hole. It was terrible to watch him go through that. I returned the bag. Tried Fromm LBP and no issues at all. Easiest transition ever.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

we have fed blue buffalo since the beginning here -- started out with Blue Buffalo for Large Breed Puppies ...then went to the adult ( that one made her sick)...went to lamb and rice ( she didn't want to eat it) on fish and sweet potato now and she loves it...poops are perfect ( I'm a poop analyzer) ...coat is great..weight is perfect


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

BB wilderness is too rich for my dogs. I love the nutrients in the BB wilderness but I have to mix it 50/50 with 4 health (for my male) / diamond naturals extreme athlete (my female is extremely athletic and needs the high calories or she drop too much weight). They get the runs with straight BB. I am a mad scientist when it comes to my dogs and I have finally found the combo that works for them.


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey thanks to all for the info..
Nikko seems to love it and his stool is solid I guess it did good for him I was just a bit scared but everything whent well so far. Im feeding him the adult wilderness now and hi liked it so I hopw he dont get the runs ..


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I've never had good luck with BB. Jasira quit eating and Xerxes kept getting stomach upsets. Mine do good on Nature's Balance Lamb and Rice.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have heard it either works or it causes very loose stool. I never used it but know people who do dogs look great. I would be more concerned with recalls in any kibble. If he's doing fine on it leave it be


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I also feed Fromm LBP don't feel comfortable feeding grain free to a puppy


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i used it for zero and he did great on it. but we made sure to keep him active because it is high in calories.


----------

